# kleine Frage zu FreeHand MX unter Win2k



## rAbIEs (24. Juli 2004)

Kleine Frage, die mir aber manchmal größere Probleme macht:

Gibt es in FreeHand MX eine Tastenkombination, die alle Markierungen aufhebt?
Problem wäre folgendes: Wenn man im Zoom arbeitet, aber die Arbeitsfläche mit einem Objekt komplett ausgefüllt ist, dass man ein noch kleineres Objekt in diesem Bereich schlecht per Mausklick de-selektieren kann.

Hilfestellung? Ich wär' dann mal dankbar. 

greetz & schönes WE,
rAbIEs.


----------



## Beppone (28. Juli 2004)

*Objekte deselektieren*

Hm, ich arbeite zwar mit FH 9 und 10, und dort lassen sich alle Auswahlen mit der "Tab"-Taste aufheben.
Praktisch bei über- und untereinander liegenden Objekten ist auch das schrittweise "tiefergreifen" bei gedrückter Ctrl-Taste (mac). Ebenfalls zeit- und nervsparend ist die Auswahl einzelner Elemente einer Gruppe, ohne diese vorher auflösen zu müssen: hierzu das gewünschte Objekt bei gedrückter Alt-Taste anwählen.

Wenn's unter MX standardmässig nicht geht, so läßt sich in den Voreinstellungen festlegen, dass die Shortcuts wie zB unter FH 10 arbeiten sollen.

Hoffe, geholfen zu haben

Bep


----------

